# Pics and video from Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge 2012



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics and video from the Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge.

It's a great event-if you've never done it before, get on out there and try it!

Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge 2012 | Ride Chronicles

Nancy


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice pics Nancy! I enjoy your ride blogs!


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks-it's always a pleasure to share pics with everyone!


----------

